# Beau's Second Haircut



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau just got back from the groomer. He's lookin' good, and knows it!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful He is looking great BTW.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Such a looker!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Awww... he looks gooood.....  So fluffy...


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

WOO, check out that tail!! He looks great! What a beautiful dog he is. I love his face.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

not looking good....looking great!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Beau is looking good! He has a great coat and I love those ears.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I've discovered that trips to the groomer (or at least seeing the results thereof) are one of the most enjoyable things about owning a poodle. "Is _that_ the same dog I brought in?!"


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

He is gorgeous and I LOVE his tail set!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He looks great!!! Makes me want a mini!  Your groomer did a great job. He is so striking!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He does look fabulous. He is SOOOO fluffy and looks like every hair is just the right length. What a happy boy!

Just when I thought it couldn't be better, I saw his 'casual' pics in the grass. He looks very regal laying there in the cool grass.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a totally handsome boy, and what a truly lovely haircut. You groomer is to be commended!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

He's so handsome. I especially love his tail.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful boy and a great grooming job.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

He looks so good! and soooo happy


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Birdie said:


> WOO, check out that tail!! He looks great! What a beautiful dog he is. I love his face.


Exactly what I was thinking, too!

That tail is AWESOME! And he just looks so happy... he definitely knows that he is lookin' *good*


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

oh wow! He looks stunning!! What a gorgeous dog you have there!! SO photogenic! and your groomer did a perfect job on him IMO! Wow, I just love his face!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Wonderful pics and amazing groom! Your boy is so handsome!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

He's a gorgeous boy, and something about his pose suggests he knows it too.


----------

